# 1939 Elgin Girls Deluxe, Restoration Complete



## Talewinds (Sep 19, 2011)

I wrote about this bike late last year, it was given to me by my neighbor's mother and was her childhood bike. She was given the bike for Christmas of '39 and was purchased from the Sears and Roebuck in Peoria Illinois. It was used and abused like most bikes that endured 3 generations of real use and was then retired to their attic. 
  The local paper picked up on the tales of her youth and her bike and I was flattered to be the subject of a couple of articles lately.

Rather than prattle on I'll just show some photos....


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice to see a quality restoration on a girls bike. I like it!


----------



## 46powerwagon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Outstanding Work!!!*

Very nice Talewinds.

Gary


----------



## derek4727 (Sep 19, 2011)

is the frame painted or powder coated? it looks awesome!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice job. I'm always glad to see a girls bike given its due and not parted to fix boys bikes. v/r Shawn


----------



## then8j (Sep 19, 2011)

Very nice. The rack is so straight! Did you do the striping yourself?


----------



## serg (Sep 19, 2011)

Very nicely turned out!

serg


----------



## miked (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome job, it looks great


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 20, 2011)

She's a real beauty once again!  Especially nice to see a vintage bike restored you know some personal history about.

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Sep 20, 2011)

I've never cared for cream colored tires..........until now. They really pop on that dark green frame! Beautiful job you did


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome resto! Is that Elgin logo a decal? I have that bike's sister, a Westfield built with the Collegiate badge. (matching Elgin tank scored on ebay)


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 20, 2011)

*beautiful!!!l*

i'll be sure NOT to show this to my wife!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice. I have a 37 that looks just like that, and I plan to restore it this fall, your bike is an inspiration


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Great Look!!*

Beautiful color combo, one that is sure to NOT get parted out for boy's bikes!!!!


----------

